# Meyer Lemon & Thyme Infused Sea Salt



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 7, 2017)

*Meyer Lemon & Thyme Infused Sea Salt*

½ C. Coarse Sea Salt
3 Meyer Lemons, zested (approximately 3 Tbsp. of zest)
3 Tbsp. fresh Thyme, cleaned and dried well (leaves only)

Throw everything in a Food Processor and whiz to the coarseness of choice.

This recipe makes enough to fill two 2 ounce mason jars.

This infused salt will last indefinitely in an airtight container, in a cool dark cupboard.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for this Kgirl. Can't wait to wizz up some with my home grown Meyer lemons and thyme.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 8, 2017)

Does it have to be Meyer lemons? I don't see them around here.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 8, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Does it have to be Meyer lemons? I don't see them around here.



I would think that you could use whatever flavorings you'd like or have in the pantry... Lemons, Limes, oohhh what about Grapefruit?  Or even leave the citrus out altogether.  Make a Heb or even a Spice Infused Sea Salt.

And then as to the herb, again to your liking, play around with it.

I have been thinking about trying my hand at Truffle Salt ever since Steve Kroll was talking about in the Dinner thread... but have you seen the price of those things?! YIKES!  I also saw the price of a pre-made Truffle Salt, spendy boy!

I feel that a recipe is simply someone else's idea, you can take and make it your own.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 8, 2017)

Sounds delicious kgirl, and thank you so much for sharing!


----------

